# Disco duro como mp3 portatil



## juliom (Jun 8, 2008)

hola a todos mi idea es unpoco loca pero quisiera saber si se puede hacer hace poco compre un radio receptor para el carro y este tiene una entrada para usb en la cual conecto un pendrive y reproduce los mp3 la pregunta es si se puede conectar un disco duro de 40 gb  para cargarlo en el carro y como se haria yo ytengo ulgun conocimiento de elctronica y si alguien me puede dar una idea seguro que lo puedo realizar gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## louis3x0 (Jun 10, 2008)

Bueno pelao, primero que todo sale super facil comprarte un disco duro de portatil externo, se conecta por USB, en teoria deberia funcionar, si quieres cacharrear un poco mas, busca en google como hacer la interfaz de disco duro IDE a USB, hace siglos vi esos diagramas por hay rodando.

bye


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 10, 2008)

Bueno, bueno, bueno:
una de las leyes de este foro, es no crear temas nuevos si ya existe uno similar.

ya se trato esto antes y se vio fehacientemente que no es conveniente colocar un disco duro de pc a un coche.
1) por las interfaces que se deben crear para que el disco no requiera la placa de la pc y luego por el alto costo que esos discos tienen, mas aun sabiendo que al minimo golpe o movimiento brusco se descalibran y hasta se rompen internamente.


la verdad es q de disco duro se poco, pero si se como son internamente y son unos discos de metal paramagnetico y una apcula con una espeie de cinta con puntas micrometricas, las cuales van tirando energia hacia esos discos, a la vez esos discos mantienen la información en forma magnetica, pero las puntas estan a pocos picometros de distancia entre los discos y al minimo movimiento brusco se rompe todo.

ahora ya vienen pen drives y mp3 con mas de 4 gb de memoria... mas q eso precisas?


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 10, 2008)

Si queres ser el mas banana del pueblo, tenes Compact Flash de 32Gb y un lector de CF a USB.
Si en cambio tenes la firme intención de destruir el HD, tenes el Adaptador IDE o SATA a USB, lo uso con el lector de DVD, como videoteca, en casa; el único movimiento que hace es cuando lo llevo a la PC para una "recarga".
Y no pierdas de vista el SDHC que es un poco mas caro, pero de menores dimensiones.


----------



## juliom (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok gracias por sus respuestas ya entendí que mejor me compro un HD conconexion usb para cargarlo en el coche de todas maneras como dije al principio era una idea loc que tenía


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 11, 2008)

Fijate el otro hilo, la experiencia de otros loquitos como vos fué que el disco dura hasta el primer pozo que agarras con el coche. Por eso la recomendación de usar memorias de estado sólido.
Si tenes paciencia esta pronto a salir un disco SSD de 256 GB


----------



## Rich20_Hacking (Jun 25, 2008)

no lo veo tan factible! pues sabes q el disco duro necsita de alimentacion el cual le repro de tu car no se lo podra dar a menos q lo anexes al sistema electrico del tu car! ademas de la velocidad de respuesta q consigas con el ya q no es lo mismo q este conectado a la placa base q al repro con alimentacion externa.

mejor dejarce de inventos pana mio! aunke la idea sea muy tentadora! ya existen dispositivos lo sufucientemente amplios de capasidad y se conectan por usb. de todos modos experimentas si kieres no esta demas crear uno mismo sus ideas y ejecutarlas!

***** La imaginacion supera a la inteligencia*****


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 28, 2009)

por algun lugar escuche la loca idea de otro loco, que decia que si se montaba el HDD con varias ligas y asi soportaria un poco mas el movimiento, no lo he probado pero suena razonable, hay me avisan si resulta


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 28, 2009)

si vas a fabricar un MP3 para Carro empieza por la Tarjeta madre de computadora, de preferencia una que tenga una tarjeta de video integrada, sino no te va a funcionar, y conseguirte un inversor de voltaje para usarlo como 110 voltios Ac en la fuente de poder de la PC como una ATX...

despues de eso viene lo demas, en unas semanas solo me despejo del trabajo duro que tengo y les mostrare como se hace paso a paso una instlacion de un sistema de audio por software...

la idea no es mia, pero la adaptamos en grupo a un automovl


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 28, 2009)

deacuerdo, por mi parte esperare


----------



## tiggerleon (Jul 9, 2009)

Una 486 no reproduce mp3... solo se escucha el audio entrecortado por la falta de capacidad del procesador... almenos que consigas una 486 de 120MHz como minimo...

una PC PI consume en promedio 100W lo que hace algo de 8.5 A que en un auto con alternador de 15 A, si enciendes los faros se te va el alternador y a los pocos kilometros se te muere el coche por bateria baja... Si quieren usar una computadora tendria que ser una laptop PI que consumen unos 30 a 50 W y eso es mucho menos y es casi lo mismo que consumen los radios de los autos.

Para instalar una PC normal tendrias que cambiar primero tu alternador a 30 A para asegurar que no se te queme y te quedes en la calle.

Para colocar un disco duro en un auto, como ya lo mencionaron, tendrias que colocarle resortes con amortiguadores de gebe con grasa similar a la que llevan las lectoras de CD para auto que tambien tienen la misma delicadeza para leer que un disco duro, con la excepcion que si se golpea demasiado el cd no pasa nada, pero si se golpea demasiado el HDD se malogra.

si obvian los sacudones y el consumo excesivo, si seria factible armar una pc en el coche para reproducir mp3, yo les recomendaria modificar la fuente de la pc para que soporte 12V en el primario y no 110 o 220. esto se hace modificando el devanado del transformador y cambiando algunos componentes para resonar con poco voltaje... o hasta se puede cambiar el resonador por un oscilador con 555...

por otra parte, si ya tienes una radio que lee usb, comprate un conversor IDE a USB y listo


----------



## unleased! (Jul 9, 2009)

helminto dijo:
			
		

> por algun lugar escuche la loca idea de otro loco, que decia que si se montaba el HDD con varias ligas y asi soportaria un poco mas el movimiento, no lo he probado pero suena razonable, hay me avisan si resulta


si, no debería haber problema.

Los portatiles también montan discos duros y estos están preparados para soportar vibraciones y pequeños golpes gracias a que incorporan un sistema de detección prematura y recogen los cabezales a un lugar seguro en pocas decimas de segundo.

Si se monta un disco duro de portatil no debería haber problema, si es un HDD para PC de escritorio si puede que dea algún problema.

Los fabricantes de laptops, antes de lanzar un nuevo modelo tienen que hacerles unas pruebas de calidad y entre estas hay una que consiste en dejar caer en caida libre, encendido, el portatil en cuestión a una altura comprendida entre los 30 hasta los 50 centimetros.

Si un portatil aguanta una caida de medio metro y sigue funcionando, no se porqué tiene tanto miedo la gente a colocar un HDD en un coche   



			
				tiggerleon dijo:
			
		

> una PC PI consume en promedio 100W lo que hace algo de 8.5 A que en un auto con alternador de 15 A, si enciendes los faros se te va el alternador y a los pocos kilometros se te muere el coche por bateria baja... Si quieren usar una computadora tendria que ser una laptop PI que consumen unos 30 a 50 W y eso es mucho menos y es casi lo mismo que consumen los radios de los autos.
> 
> Para instalar una PC normal tendrias que cambiar primero tu alternador a 30 A para asegurar que no se te queme y te quedes en la calle.


  No digas de cambiar el alternador por uno mas grande porque varía de un modelo de coche a otro.

Si es un coche de no mas de 25 años tendrá un alternador de un amperaje mínimo aproximado de 40A y si vas a un coche de los de ahora con climatizador y todo el equipamiento que traen ahora el alternador ya pasa de los 150A.

Me gustaría ver un monovolumen de 7 plazas con un alternador de 15A, seguro que ni llega a cargar la batería  

Abur!


----------



## sevset (Jul 9, 2009)

Que tal. generalmente existe una relacion de 10>1, en los convertidores 12vcd > 110vca. lo cual quiere decir que si utilizamos 1A en 110vac, consumimos 10A en 12vcd. realmente los convertidores de onda cuadrada no son eficientes para este tipo de aplicaciones. 

suerte.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 9, 2009)

sevset dijo:
			
		

> Que tal. generalmente existe una relacion de 10>1, en los convertidores 12vcd > 110vca. lo cual quiere decir que si utilizamos 1A en 110vac, consumimos 10A en 12vcd. realmente los convertidores de onda cuadrada no son eficientes para este tipo de aplicaciones.
> 
> suerte.


Y eso sin contar las perdidas.

En tal caso alimentar un PC directamente de la batería del coche no debía ser mucho problema ya que la mayor intensidad la pide la línea de 5V y en segundo lugar la de +12V cosa que con un regulador y un puñado de transistores se puede solucionar sin problemas.

Lo único sería la tensión de -12 pero pide alrededor de 800mA mas o menos por lo que haciendo un pequeño doblador de tensión y sacarle una toma central para obtener los +-12V ya se solucionaría el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## tiggerleon (Jul 9, 2009)

los autos compactos traen alternador de 15A, eso lo digo por experiencia... (si uno se fija bien, en los autos compactos económicos encontraremos baterias de 30A ya que no tienen ningun adicional) las camionetas traen de 30A y los camiones de 50...  en este caso me refiero a modelos del año 2000 para atraz...  ya que ultimamente se le incorporan muchas cosas a los autos como intercooler y demás, y eso hace que traigan alternadores de 50 o hasta 150A en buses...

El alternador del auto se puede cambiar, solo considerando el espacio disponible para colocar otro...  es cierto que no calzara, pero, para eso existen los mecanicos, solo debes llevarlo a un taller y decirles que le adapten un alternador mas grande, el mas grande que alcance...  eso incluye un nuevo soporte para el anternador y nuevas fajas ya que las distancias variaran... claro que al cambiar el alternador tambien tienes que cambiar la bateria a una de mayor capacidad, ya que, sino, tu PC funcionara bien con el motor encendido y con el motor apagado se te bajara rapido la bateria y luego ya no va a querer encender el auto...

Los HDD son delicados porque al golpearlos se puede descalibrar los cabezales que pasan a pocos nanometros del disco... y otros de sus grandes problemas es que, debido a la inercia del disco que esta girando a altas velocidades, al experimentar un golpe fuerte aunque de poca amplitud, si este se encuentra en funcionamiento, el disco puede doblarse ligeramente unos cuantos micrometros...  esto hace que cuando pase el cabezal que debe pasar a unos cuantos nanometros de distancia, al haber vibracion, el cabezal se separa mas de lo que debe del disco y la lectura o escritura es mala o incorrecta...  entonces el disco se va dañando poco a poco hasta quedar totalmente inservible...

Un HDD tiene las indicaciones claras de "Extremadamente delicado" y viendo bien sus especificaciones encontramos que no soportan golpes mayores a 8 o 10G...  en un auto en estado promedio de mantenimiento, si pasamos por muchos baches a 60Km/h, los golpes que experimenta la carroceria esta por los 30G y hasta más, aunque de muy poca amplitud (el promedio es de aprox. 0.4cm), que no se sienten porque los asientos tambien tienen resortes y la inercia del cuerpo hace el resto.

Un HDD de PC tendria un 80% de posibilidades de dañarse y un HDD de laptop tendria un 40% de posibilidades de dañarse en el auto (y conste que no digo que al primer golpe se dañara ya que eso no es cierto, como dicen mas arriba, pueden soportar unos pocos golpes fuertes pero por ahi se te puede morir), claro, sin amortiguacion...  si se le añade la amortiguacion adicional al disco duro reduciriamos esa posibilidad a un 2 o 4% que ya es bastante aceptable...

es cierto que un generador de ondas cuadradas no es lo mejor para una fuente, y considerando que un 555 no solo hace ondas cuadradas, se podria hacer...  en todo caso, en el foro hay muchisimos diseños de fuentes conmutadas que se pueden adaptar a 12V para encajarlas en el primario de una fuente de PC.

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 10, 2009)

tiggerleon dijo:
			
		

> los autos compactos traen alternador de 15A, eso lo digo por experiencia... (si uno se fija bien, en los autos compactos económicos encontraremos baterias de 30A ya que no tienen ningun adicional) las camionetas traen de 30A y los camiones de 50...  en este caso me refiero a modelos del año 2000 para atraz...  ya que ultimamente se le incorporan muchas cosas a los autos como intercooler y demás, y eso hace que traigan alternadores de 50 o hasta 150A en buses...


Seat Panda Marbella, de los años 70. De 3 puertas y unos 700Kg de peso, 45CV. Alternador de 45A y sin elevalunas eléctrico ni nada por el estilo, solo faros:





http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9210/78hc.jpg Mas compacto que esto...

Seat Ritmo clx, de la misma época, alternador de 33A




información del bicho: http://www.seatritmo.net/volanteseatritmo75clx1.htm

Ford sierra XR4 creo que de los años 80, alternador de 70A




Info: http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/autos.87/30230-fuego-gta-max-o-sierra-xr4-5.html

El kombi de VW, del 79, alternador de 35A:




Fuente: http://www.todoautos.com.pe/f51/como-elevar-el-amperaje-de-mi-alternador-48305.html

Renault megane, alternador de 110A:




Info, en este foro!: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/61624/

Ya te dije yo que según modelos no es necesario cambiar el alternador para un consumo a mayores de 100W 



> Los HDD son delicados porque al golpearlos se puede descalibrar los cabezales que pasan a pocos nanometros del disco...


 Un disco duro se estropea debido a que cuando recibe un golpe el cabezal toca con el plato y se acaba rallando tanto el plato como el cabezal. La calibración es automática por lo que es raro que se descalibren. Otro caso sería  el de los cojinetes donde hace juego el brazo de los cabezales coja holgura.



> ...Un HDD tiene las indicaciones claras de "Extremadamente delicado" y viendo bien sus especificaciones encontramos que no soportan golpes mayores a 8 o 10G...  en un auto en estado promedio de mantenimiento, si pasamos por muchos baches a 60Km/h, los golpes que experimenta la carroceria esta por los 30G y hasta más, aunque de muy poca amplitud (el promedio es de aprox. 0.4cm), que no se sienten porque los asientos tambien tienen resortes y la inercia del cuerpo hace el resto.
> 
> Un HDD de PC tendria un 80% de posibilidades de dañarse y un HDD de laptop tendria un 40% de posibilidades de dañarse en el auto (y conste que no digo que al primer golpe se dañara ya que eso no es cierto, como dicen mas arriba, pueden soportar unos pocos golpes fuertes pero por ahi se te puede morir), claro, sin amortiguacion...  si se le añade la amortiguacion adicional al disco duro reduciriamos esa posibilidad a un 2 o 4% que ya es bastante aceptable...


En mi cabeza no rondaba la idea de colocar un disco duro sin amortiguación, es mas, lo que tenía en mente era en vez de usar gomas elásticas o muelles, era el de colocar el HDD en medio de una esponja. Según esta manera a estos les dura el disco duro 2 años o incluso mas: http://clubhondaspirit.com/foro/topic/88223-car-pc-en-ej8/

También en solocarpc.com vi mas de un post en el que aseguraban que también les duraban mas de 2 años usando esponja.

Si se anclase directo a la carrocería claro que no dura ni dos asaltos, eso ya cae en el cajón de la lógica.   

Saludos!


----------



## sevset (Jul 11, 2009)

Que tal. es importante mencionar que cuando se adquiere un convertidor 12vcd>110vac , lo mas logico es que recurramos a uno de onda senoidal modificada(cuadrada en el osciloscopio), porque el costo es muy accesible. normalmente, aparte de que el consumo de energia en 12vcd es muy elevado, genera una serie de problemas en fuentes de poder y equipos de audio. a eso me refiero cuando digo que "no es factible utilizar inversores de onda cuadrada para estas aplicaciones" en el mejor de los casos existen los convertidores de onda senoidal verdadera(logicamente 3 o 5 veces mas caros). aqui lo que se pretende es que "no salga mas caro el caldo que las albondigas". sinceramente, para mi seria mejor ahorrar y despues comprar  un reproductor mp3 portatil y listo.  

suerte.


----------



## mana1612 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ya existen PC para auto pero es muy caro 
Yo pregunto: si hay stereo con entrada USB, con adaptador memorias SD, bluetooth, con pantalla lcd, etc ... ¿no hay stereos que en ves de tener plataformas octicas (CD- DVD) traiga memoria flash? alguien a visto un stereo que tenga memoria incorporada y que por bluetooth o usb conectada a una PC puedas pasarle musica? yo creo que esto evitaría andar con PC de escritorio arriba del auto  
Ahora si quieren insistir con esto, y  con respecto a la fuente, yo recomiendo modificar la fuente de PC  como dice tiggerleon, pero cambiando la configuración del primario a medio puente con positivo comun, modificando la etapa driver, no el controlador de PWM y utilizando power mosfet.


----------



## mana1612 (Jul 11, 2009)

Aca encontre algo http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/news.phtml?newsId=2022

Pero solo tiene 1GB  y cuesta mas o menos US $210

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sony-MEX-1GP-1G...emZ140167421215QQcategoryZ39754QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 11, 2009)

dejense de tanto mitote, ya que se van a lo grande como querer cambiar el alternador mejor se compran un HDD de estdo solido


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2009)

Los autoestereoos de ahora simpre incorporan una entrada USB. Eso combinado con un HDD solido de 4 u 8 GB es mas que suficiente.

PD: Ya hay pendrivers de 32Gb de Kingston.

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 11, 2009)

helminto dijo:
			
		

> dejense de tanto mitote, ya que se van a lo grande como querer cambiar el alternador mejor se compran un HDD de estdo solido


 La verdad es que creo que un autoestereo con toma de USB y un pendrive de 32GB pueden meter musica para aburrir y dudo que se dea llenado tan facil y te ahorras mucho dinero.

Mas capacidad, no se para que se quiere si lo único que vas a meter son canciones.  

Otra cosa serían peliculas pero entonces hay que comprar una pantalla tactil, por lo que el presupuesto sube mucho!

Un car-pc es mas bién por si tienes un ordenador viejo que no usas o quieres montar un centro multimedia, eso si, se necesita mucho dinero para gastar y con el car-pc viene el vicio de colocar una etapa potente de sonido, cambiar el alternador, la batería y cablear medio coche.

Hagan cuentas, ya verán que la cifra que sale no les va a gustar.



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Los autoestereoos de ahora simpre incorporan una entrada USB. Eso combinado con un HDD solido de 4 u 8 GB es mas que suficiente.
> 
> PD: Ya hay pendrivers de 32Gb de Kingston.
> 
> Saludos.


    Te me adelantastes tacatomon    

También hay pendrive de 64Gb pero de momento tienen un precio algo prohibitivo.

Bye!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2009)

mmm, Siempre me actualizo. 

Ahora, 64Gb en un pendrive... Wow, Esos mismos 64Gb trabajando como ram en windows Vista, que dices?


----------



## unleased! (Jul 20, 2009)

Lo importante no es el tamaño sino la velocidad.

En Vista RAM en realidad no es. Vista, lo que hace es, en vez de usar tanto la memoria virtual (trozo del disco duro asignado por el S.O. para descargar datos de la RAM que no se están usando en ese momento) carga una parte de esta en el pendrive.

Dudo que el rendimiento sea mucho ya que, aunque el USB tiene una velocidad teórica de 480Mbps en realidad el propio pendrive no alcanza tal velocidad, muchas veces es mas rápido el propio disco duro que el pendrive, por lo que rendimiento como que no.  

Es una de las tantas tonterias de Microsoft. Por lo que te cuesta el pendrive te compras otro módulo mas grande de memoria RAM.

Solo es util cuando tienes un pendrive que está por ahí muerto de risa.

Saludos!


----------



## elmo2 (Jul 27, 2009)

como hablan de un mp3 con un disco duro, les dejo este link donde hablan de como hacer uno con un microcontrolador...

http://www.mictronics.de/?page=new_y3u

espero que les sirva... ademas en esa web hay información sobre mp3 hechos con microcontrolador y que leen memorias SD...

saludos...


----------

